# martial arts shop in the area?



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

anyone know if theres a shop in liverpoool or o the wirral where ican get a Judo Gi 2moro afternoon?

i ordered one of a website but it came today it was the wrong colour, the pants need comedy braces and it was generally just shiteso im sending it back and getting a refund!!

im only after a cheap ish one, not something everyone will laugh at on tuesdays session.

BTW iv been to sports soccer, JJB and dont fancy the generic tripe they have on offer. any ideas?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Best bet would be to contact Liverpool Uni's sport department, hope that the Judo instructor is in, and ask him where he would reccomend .. or do the same with local judo clubs


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

There is a martial arts shop in chester by the train station and *cough* the sex shop.

Also there is one in new ferry, iv drove past it a few times but I have a feeling its closed down


----------



## AndyM (Feb 1, 2009)

Razorstorm said:


> There is a martial arts shop in chester by the train station and *cough* the sex shop.
> 
> Also there is one in new ferry, iv drove past it a few times but I have a feeling its closed down


Last I heard the Chester one has closed down.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

AndyM said:


> Last I heard the Chester one has closed down.


no way??????

its been there for years. Im super gutted!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ive got a sports suppleements and MMA shop in Liverpool - ive got loads of gear in stock and can get pretty much anything at short notice

The shop address is

Fitness Factory 72 Derby Lane

Old swan

Liverpool

L13 3DN

Tel: 0151 228 0684


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks guys. i heard there could be a shop in birkenhead but not too sure 

first thought was you marc, but didnt think you would, never mind, could be a future venture for ya ;-)


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I can get them, i have ordered them in for customers in the past - just not something we keep in


----------



## h2o (Sep 11, 2009)

wirral sports m8 ,cleveland street birkenhead


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

that one next to the Garage? might pop in there 2moro before jujitsu, ta mate


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

won't taskers, anfield have them in?


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

taskers the diy place do Gi's?!


----------

